# [SOLVED] udev and external USB DVDRW--worked before, now..

## cfuser

I have a HD and a DVDRW in USB enclosures.  The HD works just dandy as did the DVDRW...until about 3 or 4 days ago (no doubt, due to an overzealous emerge).

I have never created any udev rules--these things just seemed to work.  Now, not so much.  I've upgraded to 2.6.11-r4 (gentoo), but still nada.

I have looked an the forums, specifically;

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-278063-highlight-usb+dvd+udev.html

and 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-243065-highlight-usb+dvd+udev.html

but no joy.

Not even sure what the best way is to troubleshoot this...so I'm completely open to any suggestions.  Anyone, any ideas?  

Enclosed, is my config (and I have been trying things...some say you don't need SCSI emulation, some do...I don't care either way, I just want the DVDRW to behave again);

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.11-gentoo-r4

# Sun Apr 17 20:13:22 2005

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

# CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

CONFIG_MTD=m

# CONFIG_MTD_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PARTITIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CONCAT is not set

#

# User Modules And Translation Layers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_CHAR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK_RO is not set

# CONFIG_FTL is not set

# CONFIG_NFTL is not set

# CONFIG_INFTL is not set

#

# RAM/ROM/Flash chip drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_JEDECPROBE is not set

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_1=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_2=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_4=y

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_8 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_16 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_32 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I1=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I2=y

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I4 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I8 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ROM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ABSENT is not set

#

# Mapping drivers for chip access

#

# CONFIG_MTD_COMPLEX_MAPPINGS is not set

#

# Self-contained MTD device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_SLRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PHRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MTDRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_BLKMTD is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK2MTD is not set

#

# Disk-On-Chip Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001PLUS is not set

#

# NAND Flash Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_DUMP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

# CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6 is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

# CONFIG_EL1 is not set

# CONFIG_EL2 is not set

# CONFIG_ELPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_EL16 is not set

# CONFIG_EL3 is not set

# CONFIG_3C515 is not set

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_S2IO_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_2BUFF_MODE is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH=m

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=m

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB ATM/DSL drivers

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

#

# XFS support

#

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_PC=y
```

Last edited by cfuser on Mon Apr 25, 2005 12:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ekutay

have you tried to remove ohci? as described in the first thread you posted, I had problems with both modules loaded into the kernel. 

as I have seen you have both compiled into the kernel.

----------

## cfuser

It doesn't seem to make much of a difference w/o the OHCI (trying fdisk -l and looking at k3b...is there another, better--perhaps the "correct"--way of verifying)?  grepping on OHCI, my config below (btw, I removed from the entry just above OHCI on the device drivers-->usb section...is this correct?).  Not sure where the CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI is coming from, however...

```
CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

```

Also, I'm compiling directly into the kernel (not as a module)...this should be okay as well, yes?

Also, usbview does show both devices...when I shut the DVDRW down, it is removed in the view, so at least that is working...

Thanks.

----------

## ekutay

It would be easier, if you'd have your usb drivers as modules. You could load and unload these and scan your kernel messages using modprobe.

The difference between OHCI and UHCI as I understood is as follows: Both are 1.1 usb driver, where UHCI is more intel (and via) compliant and older. The rest can and maybe should use OHCI, which puts more intelligence to the devices.

So two questions from my side:

Do you have usb 1.1 or 2.0 and on which board ( lspci will list it, add a -v to get more information)?

Do you use udev or devfs? If you use devfs you have to have it in your kernel config. If not you may setup the device node with udevinfo.

----------

## cfuser

I can try to compile them as modules--not an issue.  What is vexing is the "it used to work fine, but now it doesn't" thing.

As far as your other questions;

```
 # lspci -v

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev c1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 80ac

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0

        Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [40] AGP version 3.0

        Capabilities: [60] #08 [2001]

0000:00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 (rev c1)

        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0c17

        Flags: 66Mhz, fast devsel

0000:00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev c1)

        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0c17

        Flags: 66Mhz, fast devsel

0000:00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev c1)

        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0c17

        Flags: 66Mhz, fast devsel

0000:00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev c1)

        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0c17

        Flags: 66Mhz, fast devsel

0000:00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev c1)

        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0c17

        Flags: 66Mhz, fast devsel

0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge (rev a4)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [48] #08 [01e1]

0000:00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 0c11

        Flags: 66Mhz, fast devsel, IRQ 255

        I/O ports at e000

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

        Memory at ee087000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0000:00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at ee082000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0000:00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

        Memory at ee083000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [44] #0a [2080]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:04.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard onboard nForce2 Ethernet

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at ee086000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        I/O ports at e400 [size=8]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0000:00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce Audio Processing Unit (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 0c11

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

        Memory at ee000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 8095

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

        I/O ports at d000

        I/O ports at d400 [size=128]

        Memory at ee080000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0000:00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 External PCI Bridge (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32

        I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000bfff

        Memory behind bridge: ec000000-edffffff

        Expansion ROM at 0000a000 [disabled] [size=8K]

0000:00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 0c11

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0

        I/O ports at f000 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0000:00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 PCI Bridge (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=32

        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

        Memory behind bridge: e8000000-e9ffffff

        Expansion ROM at 0000c000 [disabled] [size=4K]

0000:00:0d.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): nVidia Corporation nForce2 FireWire (IEEE 1394) Controller (rev a3) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 809a

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

        Memory at ee084000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Memory at ee085000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 32

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=32

        Memory behind bridge: ea000000-ebffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e4000000-e7ffffff

0000:01:0b.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. (formerly CMD Technology Inc) SiI 3112 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Silicon Image, Inc. (formerly CMD Technology Inc) SiI 3112 SATARaid Controller

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at a000

        I/O ports at a400 [size=4]

        I/O ports at a800 [size=8]

        I/O ports at ac00 [size=4]

        I/O ports at b000 [size=16]

        Memory at ed000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

0000:02:01.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3C920B-EMB Integrated Fast Ethernet Controller [Tornado] (rev 40)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Deluxe onboard 3C920B-EMB Integrated Fast Ethernet Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 22

        I/O ports at c000

        Memory at e9000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

0000:03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 19

        Memory at ea000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Memory at e4000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 3.0

```

I have an ASUS nVidia board (see above).  I am using udev, not devfs.   I'm  not opposed to writing specific rules...I'm just not sure if the DVDRW is even being recognized by udev (perhaps it has to be b/c usbview has info on it?)  and, again, what changed such that I have to write rules?

Thank you for your help, regardless.

----------

## ekutay

Sorry for the long delay, but I was quite busy yesterday.

Presuming you have hotplug installed and running, look at the kernel messages in your logs (/var/log/messages or /var/log/kernel/current or simply use dmesg), when you plug in the dvd drive.

If you find a message about a created node like sr0 or sr1, we are lucky and you have your block device to mount. 

If you are missing symlinks as /dev/dvd or /dev/cdroms/cdrom0, update udev and try again, or proceed reading for manual writing of a udev rule.

Type as root, presuming sr0:

```
udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sr0
```

The output should be something like 

```
/block/sr0
```

Next you need to now something to match as udevrule. Find out with, presuming the previous /block/sr0

```
udevinfo -a -p /sys/block/sr0
```

The output should be multiple statements like the following:

 *Quote:*   

> follow the class device's device
> 
>   looking at the device chain at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1
> 
>     BUS=scsi
> ...

 

or 

 *Quote:*   

>   looking at the device chain at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1
> 
>     BUS=usb
> 
>     ID=1-3
> ...

 

Both statements give enough options to match with a udevrule and create according symlinks. Using the first statement:

```
BUS="scsi", KERNEL="sr[0-9]*", SYSFS{vendor}="DVDRW" NAME="%k", SYMLINK="dvd cdroms/cdrom%n"
```

Using the scnd statement:

```
BUS="usb", SYSFS{serial}="00091562100000007186", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="dvd cdroms/cdrom%n"
```

You now can add an own rule file for instance as 

```
/etc/udev/10-my.rules
```

For me udev do all the stuff (meanwhile ...), with a tiny little script called cdsymlinks.sh, but the manual way is of course possible too. Note: Your rule will overrule the corresponding rule 50-udev-rules!

----------

## cfuser

Thans...No worries on the delay--you are helping me, so I can't be especially choosy.

When I unplug and plug the device;

/etc/var/messages

```

Apr 20 10:06:17 mercury usb 1-4: USB disconnect, address 3

Apr 20 10:06:41 mercury usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

Apr 20 10:06:41 mercury uba: device 4 capacity nsec 4 bsize 2048

Apr 20 10:06:41 mercury uba: device 4 capacity nsec 4 bsize 2048

Apr 20 10:06:41 mercury uba:end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 0

Apr 20 10:06:41 mercury Buffer I/O error on device uba, logical block 0

Apr 20 10:06:41 mercury end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 0

Apr 20 10:06:41 mercury Buffer I/O error on device uba, logical block 0

Apr 20 10:06:41 mercury unable to read partition table

```

dmesg

```

usb 1-4: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

uba: device 4 capacity nsec 4 bsize 2048

uba: device 4 capacity nsec 4 bsize 2048

 uba:end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device uba, logical block 0

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device uba, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

```

I don't have a kernel/current log...

There are symlinks for the CDs, but not the dvd

My current version of udev (I tried backing up to 45 and that seemed to work even worse, so...);

```

*  sys-fs/udev

      Latest version available: 045

      Latest version installed: 056

      Size of downloaded files: 372 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html

      Description: Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

      License:     GPL-2

```

FYI, My USB harddisk gives me...

```

mercury dev # udevinfo -q all  -n /dev/sda1

P: /block/sda/sda1

N: sda1

```

but I'm not seeing what to query on (sr0 scd, s*) in order to verify if it even sees this as a block device or not.  My hunch is that I'm going to have to delve into writing a rule.   I know there are good references out there--do you have any suggestions?

BTW, my dev directory (I do have stuff from May of last year that I exluded--not sure if that is an issue or not)...maybe it will help, maybe it won't (apologies to the good people at Gentoo for taking up space on their forum!);

```

crw-rw-rw-   1 root root      1,   5 Apr 21 04:33 zero

crw-rw-rw-   1 root tty       5,   0 Apr 21 04:33 tty

crw-rw----   1 root disk     21,   0 Apr 21 04:33 sg0

brw-rw----   1 root disk      8,   1 Apr 21 04:33 sda1

brw-rw----   1 root disk      8,   0 Apr 21 04:33 sda

crw-rw-rw-   1 root root      1,   8 Apr 21 04:33 random

crw-r-----   1 root kmem      1,   4 Apr 21 04:33 port

crw-rw----   1 root root     10,  62 Apr 21 04:33 pktcdvd

crw-rw-rw-   1 root root      1,   3 Apr 21 04:33 null

crw-r-----   1 root kmem      1,   1 Apr 21 04:33 mem

crw-rw----   1 root lp        6,   0 Apr 21 04:33 lp0

crw-rw----   1 root root      1,  11 Apr 21 04:33 kmsg

crw-r-----   1 root kmem      1,   2 Apr 21 04:33 kmem

brw-rw----   1 root cdrom    22,  64 Apr 21 04:33 hdd

brw-rw----   1 root cdrom    22,   0 Apr 21 04:33 hdc

brw-rw----   1 root disk      3,  65 Apr 21 04:33 hdb1

brw-rw----   1 root disk      3,  64 Apr 21 04:33 hdb

brw-rw----   1 root disk      3,   9 Apr 21 04:33 hda9

brw-rw----   1 root disk      3,   8 Apr 21 04:33 hda8

brw-rw----   1 root disk      3,   7 Apr 21 04:33 hda7

brw-rw----   1 root disk      3,   6 Apr 21 04:33 hda6

brw-rw----   1 root disk      3,   5 Apr 21 04:33 hda5

brw-rw----   1 root disk      3,   3 Apr 21 04:33 hda3

brw-rw----   1 root disk      3,   2 Apr 21 04:33 hda2

brw-rw----   1 root disk      3,   1 Apr 21 04:33 hda1

brw-rw----   1 root disk      3,   0 Apr 21 04:33 hda

crw-rw-rw-   1 root root      1,   7 Apr 21 04:33 full

crw-rw----   1 root video   195, 255 Apr 21 04:33 nvidiactl

crw-rw----   1 root video   195,   0 Apr 21 04:33 nvidia0

crw-rw----   1 root video   195, 255 Apr 21 04:33 nvidia

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root           0 Apr 21 06:49 pts

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root          60 Apr 21 06:49 floppy

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root         200 Apr 21 06:49 tts

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root        1320 Apr 21 06:49 vc

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root         160 Apr 21 06:49 sound

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root         180 Apr 21 06:49 snd

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root          80 Apr 21 06:49 misc

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage        6 Apr 21 06:49 video -> video0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage        4 Apr 21 06:49 vbi -> vbi0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage        4 Apr 21 06:49 sr9 -> scd9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage        4 Apr 21 06:49 sr8 -> scd8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage        4 Apr 21 06:49 sr7 -> scd7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage        4 Apr 21 06:49 sr6 -> scd6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage        4 Apr 21 06:49 sr5 -> scd5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage        4 Apr 21 06:49 sr4 -> scd4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage        4 Apr 21 06:49 sr3 -> scd3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage        4 Apr 21 06:49 sr2 -> scd2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage        5 Apr 21 06:49 sr16 -> scd16

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage        5 Apr 21 06:49 sr15 -> scd15

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage        5 Apr 21 06:49 sr14 -> scd14

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage        5 Apr 21 06:49 sr13 -> scd13

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage        5 Apr 21 06:49 sr12 -> scd12

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage        5 Apr 21 06:49 sr11 -> scd11

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage        5 Apr 21 06:49 sr10 -> scd10

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage        4 Apr 21 06:49 sr1 -> scd1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage        6 Apr 21 06:49 sbpcd -> sbpcd0

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root       41320 Apr 21 06:49 rd

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           4 Apr 21 06:49 ram9 -> rd/9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           4 Apr 21 06:49 ram8 -> rd/8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           4 Apr 21 06:49 ram7 -> rd/7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           4 Apr 21 06:49 ram6 -> rd/6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           4 Apr 21 06:49 ram5 -> rd/5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           4 Apr 21 06:49 ram4 -> rd/4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           4 Apr 21 06:49 ram3 -> rd/3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           4 Apr 21 06:49 ram2 -> rd/2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ram15 -> rd/15

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ram14 -> rd/14

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ram13 -> rd/13

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ram12 -> rd/12

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ram11 -> rd/11

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ram10 -> rd/10

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           4 Apr 21 06:49 ram1 -> rd/1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           4 Apr 21 06:49 ram0 -> rd/0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage        4 Apr 21 06:49 ram -> ram1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage        6 Apr 21 06:49 radio -> radio0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root portage        5 Apr 21 06:49 mcdx -> mcdx0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 loop7 -> loop/7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 loop6 -> loop/6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 loop5 -> loop/5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 loop4 -> loop/4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 loop3 -> loop/3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 loop2 -> loop/2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 loop1 -> loop/1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 loop0 -> loop/0

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root         200 Apr 21 06:49 loop

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root         300 Apr 21 06:49 input

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root          60 Apr 21 06:49 ide

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root       15400 Apr 21 06:49 ida

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           4 Apr 21 06:49 fb0 -> fb/0

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root          60 Apr 21 06:49 fb

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root          80 Apr 21 06:49 discs

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root       15400 Apr 21 06:49 cciss

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root        1000 Apr 21 06:49 ataraid

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root          24 Apr 21 06:49 sndstat -> /proc/asound/oss/sndstat

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           8 Apr 21 06:49 fd0 -> floppy/0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           3 Apr 21 06:49 cdrw -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           3 Apr 21 06:49 cdrom -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           3 Apr 21 06:49 cdrw1 -> hdd

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root          80 Apr 21 06:49 cdroms

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           3 Apr 21 06:49 cdrom1 -> hdd

-rw-r--r--   1 root root           0 Apr 21 06:49 .udev

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root          10 Apr 21 06:49 psaux -> misc/psaux

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root          12 Apr 21 06:49 inotify -> misc/inotify

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root          11 Apr 21 06:49 mixer -> sound/mixer

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           9 Apr 21 06:49 dsp -> sound/dsp

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root          11 Apr 21 06:49 audio -> sound/audio

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root          10 Apr 21 06:49 adsp -> sound/adsp

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root          16 Apr 21 06:49 sequencer2 -> sound/sequencer2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root          15 Apr 21 06:49 sequencer -> sound/sequencer

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptya0 -> pty/m0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptya7 -> pty/m7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptya6 -> pty/m6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptya5 -> pty/m5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptya4 -> pty/m4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptya3 -> pty/m3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptya2 -> pty/m2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptya1 -> pty/m1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyad -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyac -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyab -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyaa -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptya9 -> pty/m9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptya8 -> pty/m8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyb4 -> pty/m4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyb3 -> pty/m3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyb2 -> pty/m2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyb1 -> pty/m1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyb0 -> pty/m0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyaf -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyae -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyba -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyb9 -> pty/m9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyb8 -> pty/m8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyb7 -> pty/m7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyb6 -> pty/m6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyb5 -> pty/m5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyc0 -> pty/m0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptybf -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptybe -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptybd -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptybc -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptybb -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyc7 -> pty/m7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyc6 -> pty/m6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyc5 -> pty/m5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyc4 -> pty/m4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyc3 -> pty/m3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyc2 -> pty/m2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyc1 -> pty/m1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptycd -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptycc -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptycb -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyca -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyc9 -> pty/m9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyc8 -> pty/m8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyd4 -> pty/m4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyd3 -> pty/m3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyd2 -> pty/m2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyd1 -> pty/m1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyd0 -> pty/m0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptycf -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyce -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyda -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyd9 -> pty/m9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyd8 -> pty/m8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyd7 -> pty/m7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyd6 -> pty/m6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyd5 -> pty/m5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptye1 -> pty/m1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptye0 -> pty/m0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptydf -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyde -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptydd -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptydc -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptydb -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptye7 -> pty/m7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptye6 -> pty/m6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptye5 -> pty/m5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptye4 -> pty/m4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptye3 -> pty/m3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptye2 -> pty/m2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyed -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyec -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyeb -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyea -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptye9 -> pty/m9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptye8 -> pty/m8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyp4 -> pty/m4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyp3 -> pty/m3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyp2 -> pty/m2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyp1 -> pty/m1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyp0 -> pty/m0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyef -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyee -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptypa -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyp9 -> pty/m9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyp8 -> pty/m8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyp7 -> pty/m7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyp6 -> pty/m6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyp5 -> pty/m5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyq1 -> pty/m1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyq0 -> pty/m0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptypf -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptype -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptypd -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptypc -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptypb -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyq7 -> pty/m7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyq6 -> pty/m6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyq5 -> pty/m5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyq4 -> pty/m4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyq3 -> pty/m3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyq2 -> pty/m2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyqe -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyqd -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyqc -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyqb -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyqa -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyq9 -> pty/m9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyq8 -> pty/m8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyr4 -> pty/m4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyr3 -> pty/m3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyr2 -> pty/m2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyr1 -> pty/m1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyr0 -> pty/m0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyqf -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyra -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyr9 -> pty/m9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyr8 -> pty/m8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyr7 -> pty/m7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyr6 -> pty/m6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyr5 -> pty/m5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptys1 -> pty/m1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptys0 -> pty/m0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyrf -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyre -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyrd -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyrc -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyrb -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptys7 -> pty/m7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptys6 -> pty/m6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptys5 -> pty/m5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptys4 -> pty/m4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptys3 -> pty/m3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptys2 -> pty/m2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyse -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptysd -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptysc -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptysb -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptysa -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptys9 -> pty/m9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptys8 -> pty/m8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyt4 -> pty/m4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyt3 -> pty/m3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyt2 -> pty/m2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyt1 -> pty/m1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyt0 -> pty/m0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptysf -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptytb -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyta -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyt9 -> pty/m9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyt8 -> pty/m8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyt7 -> pty/m7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyt6 -> pty/m6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyt5 -> pty/m5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyu1 -> pty/m1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyu0 -> pty/m0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptytf -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyte -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptytd -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptytc -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyu8 -> pty/m8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyu7 -> pty/m7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyu6 -> pty/m6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyu5 -> pty/m5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyu4 -> pty/m4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyu3 -> pty/m3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyu2 -> pty/m2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyue -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyud -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyuc -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyub -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyua -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyu9 -> pty/m9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyv4 -> pty/m4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyv3 -> pty/m3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyv2 -> pty/m2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyv1 -> pty/m1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyv0 -> pty/m0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyuf -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyvb -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyva -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyv9 -> pty/m9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyv8 -> pty/m8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyv7 -> pty/m7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyv6 -> pty/m6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyv5 -> pty/m5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyw1 -> pty/m1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyw0 -> pty/m0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyvf -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyve -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyvd -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyvc -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyw7 -> pty/m7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyw6 -> pty/m6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyw5 -> pty/m5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyw4 -> pty/m4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyw3 -> pty/m3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyw2 -> pty/m2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptywe -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptywd -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptywc -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptywb -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptywa -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyw9 -> pty/m9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyw8 -> pty/m8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyx4 -> pty/m4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyx3 -> pty/m3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyx2 -> pty/m2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyx1 -> pty/m1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyx0 -> pty/m0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptywf -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyxb -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyxa -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyx9 -> pty/m9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyx8 -> pty/m8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyx7 -> pty/m7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyx6 -> pty/m6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyx5 -> pty/m5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyy1 -> pty/m1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyy0 -> pty/m0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyxf -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyxe -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyxd -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyxc -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyy7 -> pty/m7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyy6 -> pty/m6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyy5 -> pty/m5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyy4 -> pty/m4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyy3 -> pty/m3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyy2 -> pty/m2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyye -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyyd -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyyc -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyyb -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyya -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyy9 -> pty/m9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyy8 -> pty/m8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyz4 -> pty/m4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyz3 -> pty/m3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyz2 -> pty/m2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyz1 -> pty/m1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyz0 -> pty/m0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyyf -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyzb -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyza -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyz9 -> pty/m9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyz8 -> pty/m8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyz7 -> pty/m7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyz6 -> pty/m6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ptyz5 -> pty/m5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           4 Apr 21 06:49 tty0 -> vc/0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyzf -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyze -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyzd -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ptyzc -> pty/m

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty15 -> vc/15

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty14 -> vc/14

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty13 -> vc/13

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty12 -> vc/12

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty11 -> vc/11

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty10 -> vc/10

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           4 Apr 21 06:49 tty1 -> vc/1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty20 -> vc/20

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           4 Apr 21 06:49 tty2 -> vc/2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty19 -> vc/19

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty18 -> vc/18

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty17 -> vc/17

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty16 -> vc/16

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty27 -> vc/27

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty26 -> vc/26

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty25 -> vc/25

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty24 -> vc/24

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty23 -> vc/23

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty22 -> vc/22

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty21 -> vc/21

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty32 -> vc/32

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty31 -> vc/31

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty30 -> vc/30

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           4 Apr 21 06:49 tty3 -> vc/3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty29 -> vc/29

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty28 -> vc/28

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty39 -> vc/39

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty38 -> vc/38

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty37 -> vc/37

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty36 -> vc/36

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty35 -> vc/35

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty34 -> vc/34

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty33 -> vc/33

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty44 -> vc/44

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty43 -> vc/43

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty42 -> vc/42

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty41 -> vc/41

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty40 -> vc/40

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           4 Apr 21 06:49 tty4 -> vc/4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty50 -> vc/50

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           4 Apr 21 06:49 tty5 -> vc/5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty49 -> vc/49

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty48 -> vc/48

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty47 -> vc/47

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty46 -> vc/46

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty45 -> vc/45

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty56 -> vc/56

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty55 -> vc/55

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty54 -> vc/54

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty53 -> vc/53

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty52 -> vc/52

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty51 -> vc/51

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty62 -> vc/62

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty61 -> vc/61

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty60 -> vc/60

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           4 Apr 21 06:49 tty6 -> vc/6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty59 -> vc/59

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty58 -> vc/58

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty57 -> vc/57

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyS0 -> tts/0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           4 Apr 21 06:49 tty9 -> vc/9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           4 Apr 21 06:49 tty8 -> vc/8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           4 Apr 21 06:49 tty7 -> vc/7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 tty63 -> vc/63

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyS4 -> tts/4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyS3 -> tts/3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyS2 -> tts/2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyS1 -> tts/1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttya1 -> pty/s1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttya0 -> pty/s0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyS7 -> tts/7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyS6 -> tts/6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyS5 -> tts/5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttya7 -> pty/s7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttya6 -> pty/s6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttya5 -> pty/s5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttya4 -> pty/s4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttya3 -> pty/s3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttya2 -> pty/s2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyae -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyad -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyac -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyab -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyaa -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttya9 -> pty/s9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttya8 -> pty/s8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyb4 -> pty/s4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyb3 -> pty/s3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyb2 -> pty/s2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyb1 -> pty/s1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyb0 -> pty/s0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyaf -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyba -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyb9 -> pty/s9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyb8 -> pty/s8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyb7 -> pty/s7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyb6 -> pty/s6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyb5 -> pty/s5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyc1 -> pty/s1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyc0 -> pty/s0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttybf -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttybe -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttybd -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttybc -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttybb -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyc7 -> pty/s7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyc6 -> pty/s6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyc5 -> pty/s5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyc4 -> pty/s4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyc3 -> pty/s3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyc2 -> pty/s2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttycd -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttycc -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttycb -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyca -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyc9 -> pty/s9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyc8 -> pty/s8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyd4 -> pty/s4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyd3 -> pty/s3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyd2 -> pty/s2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyd1 -> pty/s1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyd0 -> pty/s0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttycf -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyce -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyda -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyd9 -> pty/s9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyd8 -> pty/s8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyd7 -> pty/s7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyd6 -> pty/s6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyd5 -> pty/s5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttye0 -> pty/s0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttydf -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyde -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttydd -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttydc -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttydb -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttye7 -> pty/s7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttye6 -> pty/s6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttye5 -> pty/s5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttye4 -> pty/s4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttye3 -> pty/s3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttye2 -> pty/s2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttye1 -> pty/s1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyed -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyec -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyeb -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyea -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttye9 -> pty/s9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttye8 -> pty/s8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyp3 -> pty/s3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyp2 -> pty/s2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyp1 -> pty/s1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyp0 -> pty/s0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyef -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyee -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttypa -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyp9 -> pty/s9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyp8 -> pty/s8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyp7 -> pty/s7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyp6 -> pty/s6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyp5 -> pty/s5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyp4 -> pty/s4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyq0 -> pty/s0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttypf -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttype -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttypd -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttypc -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttypb -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyq6 -> pty/s6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyq5 -> pty/s5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyq4 -> pty/s4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyq3 -> pty/s3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyq2 -> pty/s2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyq1 -> pty/s1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyqd -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyqc -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyqb -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyqa -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyq9 -> pty/s9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyq8 -> pty/s8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyq7 -> pty/s7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyr3 -> pty/s3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyr2 -> pty/s2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyr1 -> pty/s1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyr0 -> pty/s0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyqf -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyqe -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyra -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyr9 -> pty/s9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyr8 -> pty/s8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyr7 -> pty/s7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyr6 -> pty/s6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyr5 -> pty/s5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyr4 -> pty/s4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttys0 -> pty/s0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyrf -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyre -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyrd -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyrc -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyrb -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttys6 -> pty/s6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttys5 -> pty/s5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttys4 -> pty/s4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttys3 -> pty/s3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttys2 -> pty/s2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttys1 -> pty/s1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttysd -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttysc -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttysb -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttysa -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttys9 -> pty/s9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttys8 -> pty/s8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttys7 -> pty/s7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyt3 -> pty/s3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyt2 -> pty/s2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyt1 -> pty/s1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyt0 -> pty/s0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttysf -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyse -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyt9 -> pty/s9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyt8 -> pty/s8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyt7 -> pty/s7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyt6 -> pty/s6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyt5 -> pty/s5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyt4 -> pty/s4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyu0 -> pty/s0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttytf -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyte -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttytd -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttytc -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttytb -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyta -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyu7 -> pty/s7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyu6 -> pty/s6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyu5 -> pty/s5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyu4 -> pty/s4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyu3 -> pty/s3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyu2 -> pty/s2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyu1 -> pty/s1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyue -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyud -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyuc -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyub -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyua -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyu9 -> pty/s9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyu8 -> pty/s8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyv5 -> pty/s5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyv4 -> pty/s4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyv3 -> pty/s3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyv2 -> pty/s2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyv1 -> pty/s1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyv0 -> pty/s0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyuf -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyvb -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyva -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyv9 -> pty/s9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyv8 -> pty/s8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyv7 -> pty/s7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyv6 -> pty/s6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyw2 -> pty/s2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyw1 -> pty/s1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyw0 -> pty/s0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyvf -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyve -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyvd -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyvc -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyw9 -> pty/s9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyw8 -> pty/s8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyw7 -> pty/s7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyw6 -> pty/s6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyw5 -> pty/s5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyw4 -> pty/s4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyw3 -> pty/s3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyx0 -> pty/s0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttywf -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttywe -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttywd -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttywc -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttywb -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttywa -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyx7 -> pty/s7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyx6 -> pty/s6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyx5 -> pty/s5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyx4 -> pty/s4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyx3 -> pty/s3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyx2 -> pty/s2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyx1 -> pty/s1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyxd -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyxc -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyxb -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyxa -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyx9 -> pty/s9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyx8 -> pty/s8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyy4 -> pty/s4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyy3 -> pty/s3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyy2 -> pty/s2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyy1 -> pty/s1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyy0 -> pty/s0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyxf -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyxe -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyyb -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyya -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyy9 -> pty/s9

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyy8 -> pty/s8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyy7 -> pty/s7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyy6 -> pty/s6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyy5 -> pty/s5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyz2 -> pty/s2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyz1 -> pty/s1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyz0 -> pty/s0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyyf -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyye -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyyd -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyyc -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyz8 -> pty/s8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyz7 -> pty/s7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyz6 -> pty/s6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyz5 -> pty/s5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyz4 -> pty/s4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyz3 -> pty/s3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyzf -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyze -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyzd -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyzc -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyzb -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 ttyza -> pty/s

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 ttyz9 -> pty/s9

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root         480 Apr 21 06:49 pty

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 06:49 vcsa -> vcc/a0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 06:49 vcs -> vcc/0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root          13 Apr 21 06:49 fd -> /proc/self/fd

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           4 Apr 21 06:49 stdin -> fd/0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           4 Apr 21 06:49 stdout -> fd/1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           4 Apr 21 06:49 stderr -> fd/2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root          11 Apr 21 06:49 core -> /proc/kcore

drwxrwxrwt   2 root root          40 Apr 21 06:50 shm

cr--r--r--   1 root root      1,   9 Apr 21 11:50 urandom

srw-rw-rw-   1 root root           0 Apr 21 11:50 log

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 11:50 vcs12 -> vcc/12

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           7 Apr 21 11:50 vcsa12 -> vcc/a12

prw-------   1 root root           0 Apr 21 11:50 initctl

crw-------   1 root tty       5,   1 Apr 21 11:50 console

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 11:50 vcs1 -> vcc/1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 11:50 vcsa1 -> vcc/a1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 11:50 vcs2 -> vcc/2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 11:50 vcsa2 -> vcc/a2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 11:50 vcs3 -> vcc/3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 11:50 vcsa3 -> vcc/a3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 11:50 vcs5 -> vcc/5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 11:50 vcsa5 -> vcc/a5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 11:50 vcs4 -> vcc/4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 11:50 vcsa4 -> vcc/a4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 11:50 vcs6 -> vcc/6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 11:50 vcsa6 -> vcc/a6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           5 Apr 21 11:50 vcs7 -> vcc/7

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root         400 Apr 21 11:50 vcc

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           6 Apr 21 11:50 vcsa7 -> vcc/a7

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root       13060 Apr 21 12:26 .udevdb

drwxrwxrwt  23 root root       29960 Apr 21 12:26 .

crw-rw-rw-   1 root tty       5,   2 Apr 21 13:31 ptmx

```

----------

## Xamindar

Get rid of the "uba" driver in the kernel, as it says it "cripples the usb-storage driver".   :Wink: 

```

Device Drivers --->

     Block devices --->

          < > Low Performance USB Block driver

```

----------

## ekutay

Yeah, Xamindar is correct. This is the wrong driver taking responsibility for the device. Only EHCI, UHCI or OHCI are valid device drivers here.

I'm quite sure that the standard udev configuration will do the rest for you without delving into udev rules writing  :Wink:  Although it is fun and really useful, if you have devices, for which you want to have stable nodes to mount.

----------

## cfuser

As is the way of some of these things, I'm not really sure why I thought that might work (likely from another post in the forum, but very likely because of significant cursing and flailing about).  I'm still not sure why it *stopped* working, but who am I to complain.  K3B (the rascal that started all of this down the rabbit hole stuff) still doesn't seem to like the "Add device" of /dev/dvd or /dev/dvdrw or even /dev/sr0, but I'm at least getting further.  (It doesn't seem to have an issue find my other two CDRWs)   

(Aside: since you've both been so helpful thus far, if you have any ideas regarding the k3b thingie, I'm all ears!)

And I'm guessing I can nix the scanning of all LUNs bit as well in my next rebuild...

Thanks for the help--it is actually a joy to post and get such helpful (and non-condescending) responses--even for some boneheading kernel building.  Now if every forum was like this....

```

Apr 21 17:19:26 mercury usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

Apr 21 17:19:26 mercury usb-storage: USB Mass Storage device detected

Apr 21 17:19:26 mercury usb-storage: -- associate_dev

Apr 21 17:19:26 mercury usb-storage: Vendor: 0x0402, Product: 0x5621, Revision: 0x0103

Apr 21 17:19:26 mercury usb-storage: Interface Subclass: 0x06, Protocol: 0x50

Apr 21 17:19:26 mercury usb-storage: Vendor: Unknown,  Product: USB 2.0 Storage Device

Apr 21 17:19:26 mercury usb-storage: Transport: Bulk

Apr 21 17:19:26 mercury usb-storage: Protocol: Transparent SCSI

Apr 21 17:19:26 mercury usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=fe rqtype=a1 value=0000 index=00 len=1

Apr 21 17:19:26 mercury usb-storage: GetMaxLUN command result is 1, data is 0

Apr 21 17:19:26 mercury scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Apr 21 17:19:26 mercury usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr 21 17:19:26 mercury usb-storage: device found at 3

Apr 21 17:19:26 mercury usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage:  12 00 00 00 24 00

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x32 L 36 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 36 bytes

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 36/36

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x32 R 0 Stat 0x0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury Vendor: SONY      Model: DVD RW DW-U10A    Rev: 1.1d

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x33 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x33 R 0 Stat 0x1

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x80000033 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x80000033 R 0 Stat 0x0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x6, ASC: 0x29, ASCQ: 0x0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x34 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x34 R 0 Stat 0x1

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x80000034 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x80000034 R 0 Stat 0x0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x6, ASC: 0x28, ASCQ: 0x0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x35 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x35 R 0 Stat 0x0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Command MODE_SENSE_10 (10 bytes)

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage:  5a 00 2a 00 00 00 00 00 80 00

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x36 L 128 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 128 bytes

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 80/128

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: -- short transfer

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x1

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x36 R 48 Stat 0x0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 32x/32x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 5

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bad LUN (0:1)

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bad target number (1:0)

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bad target number (2:0)

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bad target number (3:0)

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bad target number (4:0)

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bad target number (5:0)

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bad target number (6:0)

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: Bad target number (7:0)

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury usb-storage: device scan complete

Apr 21 17:19:31 mercury scsi.agent[11240]: cdrom at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0

```

and

```

mercury dev # ls dv* -ltra

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 Apr 21 17:19 dvdrw -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 Apr 21 17:19 dvd -> sr0

```

----------

## ekutay

afaik there apps who do not like udev, but I cannot imagine why k3b should be one of these. I do not know k3b that good, maybe a group and permission issue? dvdrw support is in your useflags and you are in a (maybe existent) group cdrw and definitely in cdrom? and you have a functional udev.permissions file? as you can see I have to guess here., but nevertheless one could be correct.  :Wink: 

----------

## ivanl

I, too have a bunch of SCSI errors like "Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block x" when I plug in my USB flash drive or IEEE1394 CDRW, on a pure udev, 2.6.11, KDE3.4 system. With all the SCSI I/O errors, I get all sorts of wierd errors. I can see the make/model of my flashdisk and CDRW, I can see udev made the appropriate /dev/sda1 and /dev/sr0, I cannot mount the VFAT flashdisk partition, I can mount the isofs and ls the root directory but I cannot access any files.

My first discovery was that all errors goes away if I stop the hald (HAL daemon) service.

Second discovery was that kernel 2.6.10 broke something on the SCSI or usb_storage end, thereby affecting 2.6.11 as well. I cannot confirm this, but find and read the changelog for 2.6.10 yourself.

Third discovery was turning on (a) probe all SCSI LUNs, (b) verbose debugging for SCSI, (c) verbose debugging for USB, apparently solves the problem without needing to stop hald. I said apparently because I test this only once, last night. Work-in-progress ..

----------

## cfuser

Thank you both for your help.  I did end up needing to write my own rules including the GROUP option (not so painful!), change the permissions and there you have it--working burner again.  The joy and mystery of Gentoo is that sometimes, you just don't know why things that did work befpre. don't work after many eager emerges.  It is made much easier by all the help on the top-notch forum.  Again, thanks.

----------

